# Suche neuen Spieler zum Werben und  Zusammen zu Zocken :) !



## Kolbert (25. Juli 2017)

Hey suche ich noch jemanden den ich werben kann und mit dem ich mehrere Chars gemeinsam hochleveln kann.

Teamspeak wäre auch vorhanden.

Wenn du sonst noch fragen hast kannst mich einfach mal adden via Battletag: VaterKolbert#2353


----------

